# Brian Shul - From Butterflies to Blackbirds



## Blizzard (Feb 7, 2016)

If you're not familiar with Brian Shul, and even if you are, do yourself a favor and watch this video.  It's long at 57 min but he's an interesting and entertaining speaker, so it's an easy watch and goes fast (beats most the stuff on tv these days):


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 7, 2016)

That was so worth watching....thanks Blizzard


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 9, 2016)

He graduated from my Alma Mater and goes back from time to time to give lectures/presentations.  I have yet to make one but it is on my list.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow.  A tribute to the heroism of so many parts of the military.  Not often I will spend 45 minutes on a video recommended on an internet forum, very glad I took the time to do so here....

Shared.  And I am going to have my kids watch with with me tonight.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 9, 2016)

@Ooh-Rah Agree.  I almost never spend more than a couple minutes on an internet video.  But it kept sucking me in, next thing I knew nearly an hour had gone by.  

I was talking to a friend about the video.  Turns out one of his AF buddies was one of the 38 pilots in a number of the photos; he flew chase with Brian Shul.  Sent me a text with the photo on his desk.  It's a crazy small and strange world we live in.


----------

